# What is the best way to convert large HD AVI files to small size? Nikon Camera Vid eating space..



## kool (May 29, 2012)

Hi guys,

After recording HD vid from Nikon Coolpix L25 it takes too much space  for any vid. Like *26 second vid took 37 MB* on hard disk. Now I've so many small vid clip. And want to convert them to small size but same quality. So tell me how can i do that? Sound quality doesn't matter for me, but i dont wanna loose vid quality after conversion. 

So tell me the *best way of converting large AVI files to smaller one with same video quality.*  

I've these apps: FREEMAKE VIDEO CONVERTER, XILISOFT VIDIO CONVERTER


*Here is mediainfo of my 26 s vid clip:*
_*General*
Complete name                            : C:\nikon\DSCN0183.AVI
Format                                   : AVI
Format/Info                              : Audio Video Interleave
File size                                : 35.4 MiB
Duration                                 : 26s 900ms
Overall bit rate                         : 11.0 Mbps
Writing application                      : NIKON COOLPIX L25
*
Video*
ID                                       : 0
Format                                   : JPEG
Codec ID                                 : MJPG
Duration                                 : 26s 900ms
Bit rate                                 : 10.5 Mbps
Width                                    : 640 pixels
Height                                   : 480 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 4:3
Frame rate                               : 29.926 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:2
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Progressive
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 1.138
Stream size                              : 33.5 MiB (95%)

*Audio*
ID                                       : 1
Format                                   : PCM
Format settings, Endianness              : Little
Format settings, Sign                    : Signed
Codec ID                                 : 1
Duration                                 : 26s 893ms
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Bit rate                                 : 352.8 Kbps
Channel(s)                               : 1 channel
Sampling rate                            : 22.05 KHz
Bit depth                                : 16 bits
Stream size                              : 1.13 MiB (3%)
Interleave, duration                     : 33 ms (1.00 video frame)_

*i.imgur.com/al1Xj.jpg


----------



## dude_gamer (May 29, 2012)

*Re: ►► What is the best way to convert large HD AVI files to small size? Nikon Camera Vid eating spa*

use Format factory software to convert .avi File to .vob.
I converted my 11Mb (AVI) file to 8.1MB(VOB) file.


----------



## rajnusker (May 29, 2012)

*Re: ►► What is the best way to convert large HD AVI files to small size? Nikon Camera Vid eating spa*

Use Handbrake or RipBot.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2012)

*Re: ►► What is the best way to convert large HD AVI files to small size? Nikon Camera Vid eating spa*

@kool: the bitrate is 11Mbps u will loose some quality if u reduce the original bitrate...
use Xvid as encoding codec 

Handbrake or FormatFactory are best converters


----------



## clmlbx (May 30, 2012)

*Re: ►► What is the best way to convert large HD AVI files to small size? Nikon Camera Vid eating spa*

store it in MKv or MP4 as they are containers for best quality in low size.. ..use mp4 codec  

you can reduce the bitrate from 11 to 7 mbps too

hey 7 mbps if you wish to keep it in HD or else you reduce it a lot for  SD

for even HD .. you can easily go for 4MBPS... 

To know best possible best bit rate tell me what will be screen size you wish to watch it on..screen size not resolution


----------



## kool (May 31, 2012)

*Re: ►► What is the best way to convert large HD AVI files to small size? Nikon Camera Vid eating spa*



clmlbx said:


> store it in MKv or MP4 as they are containers for best quality in low size.. ..use mp4 codec
> 
> you can reduce the bitrate from 11 to 7 mbps too
> 
> ...



On my 17" SAMSUNG lcd  i dont want HD only good watchable quality, not like playing 3GP mobile vid on 17" which makes blurred vid.


----------



## ScareCrow (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: ►► What is the best way to convert large HD AVI files to small size? Nikon Camera Vid eating spa*

use format factory or oxelon media converter
i have a nikon s4000 and its got hd video recording too...eats a hellava lotta space on my comp.


----------



## alva (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ►► What is the best way to convert large HD AVI files to small size? Nikon Camera Vid eating spa*

To convert your large HD AVI files into small file size convert your AVI file into other popular format. For this you can use a professional converter that can easily convert your HD AVI file in to the other format without damaging its original quality.  *Nikon Video camera converter* can easily convert your recorded Nikon video into the popular formats such as AVI, MKV, SWF, MPG, M4V etc


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: What is the best way to convert large HD AVI files to small size? Nikon Camera Vid eating space.*

Format Factory would be a better option.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: What is the best way to convert large HD AVI files to small size? Nikon Camera Vid eating space.*

why bumped such an old thread??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: What is the best way to convert large HD AVI files to small size? Nikon Camera Vid eating space.*



rijinpk1 said:


> why bumped such an old thread??



I didn't. It was already on top so I replied, didn't saw the date.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: What is the best way to convert large HD AVI files to small size? Nikon Camera Vid eating space.*



bump on a 1.5 year old thread

anyways, XmediaRecode / Handbrake FTW!


----------

